# Question about feeding 13% calf grower to equine



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have bulk 13% calf grower NON medicated mixed feed, below is the info from CPC's web site....

My question is what are your thoughts about feeding this to a horse, in low amounts, I have 1 older horse that I'm going to separate because he isn't as bold as the other 2 are and doesn't push his way to the hay,he would rather stay back and not be bothered by the others..

I thought I have a large supply of this good feed and I think he would benifit from it along with his own free choice hay supply..

I plan to call CPC and ask they what they have to say about it and see if their is anything wrong with the idea but I also wanted to get opinions from you folks as maybe some of you have done this before...

This is what the site says about the mix....

*Grower 13%*
Feed Supplement for Growing and Mature Beef Cattle on Pasture.​
*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein

(Min)

13.0 %
* This includes not more than 0.7 % equivalent crude protein from non-protein nitrogen.​
Crude Fat

(Min)

3.5 %

Crude Fiber

(Max)

19.5 %

Calcium (CA)

(Min)

1.06

(Max)

1.31 %

Phosphorus (P)

(Min)

0.6 %

Salt (NaCl)

(Min)

0.16

(Max)

0.21 %

Potassium (K)

(Min)

0.91 %

Vitamin A

(Min)

2,500 IU/lb

*Feeding Directions*
Feed 1.0 to 3.0 pounds of Grower 13% Un-Medicated per hundred pounds of bodyweight daily to growing and mature cattle. Feeding rate will vary depending on animal weight and condition, forage quality and quantity, desired rate of weight gain, and other management factors.​Always start cattle on grain at reduced levels to provide and adjustment period, then gradually increase grain intake. Provide adequate amounts of fresh clean water, and free choice minerals at all times. Contact your authorized CPC Dealer or CPC Sales Representative for more specific feeding recommendations.​
Key Features:

A complete feed designed to grow, not fatten, medium frame calves
Achieves gains of 2.25 to 2.75 lbs/day
Supplies key vitamins and minerals for healthy animals


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If I still owned a horse which I don't after 40 yrs of owning horses I see no reason this feed would be harmful to a horse. But keep in mind a horse has the most sensitive digestive system of any animal on Earth.


----------

